# #1 Lab Breeding in Utah - Only 2 pups left



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the best breeding you will find in Utah and I am basically giving them away at this price. Upcoming work travel so these pups need homes. *Only $1,200 for these last 2.* (Their littermates sold for much more).

Pups are already retrieving live pigeons at 7 weeks old and they are ready to go home today. Only 1 Male and 1 Female left. Don't be the person that spends thousands of dollars on hunting equipment and then goes cheap on a dog that ends up having health and retrieving issues later on.

*Litter Pedigree*

*FC Elmingo's Little Man x Western Sky's Mile High Club MH **** is the only breeding you will find in Utah that has a Field Champion Sire and a Master Hunter Dam (also qualified all age). This kind of breeding normally costs over $2000 and is extremely rare in Utah to have this caliber of breeding. It is worth the extra few hundred bucks for these pups. Parent's have all health clearances and pups come with a hip guarantee. No hip, eic, or cnm issues with these pups.

Take a look at these pups before you waste your hard earned money on a litter that have a few names in the pedigree and parent's that haven't proven themselves. These pups have proven parents and a stacked pedigree with over 5 Hall of Fame dogs in the first 5 generations!

The Dam of this litter is a proven producer. Her first litter produced the 2014 National Flushing Amateur Upland Classic Champion at only 13 months old as well as several other derby pups

Zink, the sire of this litter, was bred by Marcy Wright and is one of the most well bred dogs you can find. Names like FC AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow, FC AFC Webshire's Honest Abe, 3xNFC FC AFC Candlewood's Tanks A Lot, and 2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC CFC Ebonstar Lean mac are within 3 generations. Zink is a fantastic looking dog with lights out marking ability and is incredible in the water. Zink made the derby list at only 15 months old and racked up an amazing 30 derby points in only 19 trials. He was the #8 derby dog in the entire nation in 2011! Zink went on to become QAA at only 2.5 yrs and later earned his FC.

Jet, the dam of this litter, is 50lbs of solid muscle, amazingly fast, and has been a dream to compete with. Easily trained, amazing duck dog, and extremely well mannered around the home. In limited trialing Jet took a 3rd place and a Reserve Jam in the only two derbies she competed in. Jet earned her first Master Pass at 23 months and continued on to go 6 for 6 in the Masters to earn her Master Hunter Title. Jet Qualified All Age in 2014 and had just started to compete in the AA stakes before I had to take a break from Field Trials to complete my Masters Degree.

This litter will produce genetically sound pups that are all EIC/CNM clear. Their dew claws are removed and they come with a 26 month hip and eye guarantee.

These pups will not only be capable of competing at the highest levels but they will be the best dogs in the marsh or field when you go hunting.

Call or Text Camron @ 801-808-8011

FC Elmingo's Little Man
Registration#: SR64680301
OFA Hips: LR-210894G56M-VPI (Good)
Eyes: Clear
EIC: Clear 
CNM: Clear

Western Sky's Mile High Club MH ***
Registration#: SR57293502
OFA Hips: LR-198546E35F-VPI (EXCELLENT)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL55196F35-VPI (NORMAL)
Eye Cerf: LR-372880 (Normal)
EIC: LR-EIC1747/36F-VPI (CLEAR)
CNM: LR-CNM12-328-F-PIV (CLEAR)
CHIC #: 83511


----------

